# wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?



## gast (14 Mai 2006)

Hallo, wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?

Diese Nummer wurde von meinem Anschluß 20 Min. lang im Secundentakt angewählt!!! Aber nicht von mir!
Wer kann helfen?


----------



## dieter_w (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?
> 
> Diese Nummer wurde von meinem Anschluß 20 Min. lang im Secundentakt angewählt!!! Aber nicht von mir!
> Wer kann helfen?



Wieviele Einwahlen waren es denn?

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...52,0/_ss37/___ss37_MABEZ_belegte_RNB_18z.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

(0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG 

"von deinem Anschluss" --> festnetz?
Ist die Möglichkeit eines Dialers ausgeschlossen? [Bisher wurden vier 0137737-Nummern wegen Dialern gesperrt, aber dass die dauertelefonierten, ist mir nicht bekannt]

Krieg den Anbieter raus!
(Eine e-mail an info(at)dtms.de oder qm(at)dtms.de - mit Namen & Adresse und "Bitte um Nennung des Letztverantwortlichen"... die reagieren normalerweise binnen 24 Stunden. [schneller als alle anderen, :bussi: @S*M* ])

Melde dich doch hier an. Tut nicht weh und nützt vielleicht, schaden tut's sicher nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Die Nummern wurden vom Festnetz gewählt. Ab 02.20Uhr bis 0.2.40 Uhr also 20 Mint. in Sekundentakt.

Heute bekam ich eine Rechnung von 888 Telecom.net. Auch wieder Verbindungen um kurz nach 02.00 Uhr. 
Wer kennt diese Firma?


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt diese Firma?


Was steht denn auf der Rechnung drauf? Hat das was mit Domain zu tun? telecom.net gehört hier hin:





> eCorp
> Po box 441688
> Indpls
> in
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

h*tp://ecorp.com/
h*tp://ecorp.com/contact.html


> eCorp
> P.O. Box 441688
> Indianapolis, IN 46244
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Diese Ruf-Nr. gehört zu einer sogenannten Sex-Hotline, die für 15 Minuten mit 98 cent abgerechnet wird. Werbung für diese Nr. wird auf den bekannten TV-Kanälen z.B. DSF nachts dafür gemacht..... Hat das weitergeholfen?
Gruß Unregistrierter Gast


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

@Reducal & CP,

die Domain ist hxxp://888telecom.net



> 888telecom is an international telecommunications and information services company that provides value added services.
> Also known as information provider, 888telecom transports and terminates telephone traffic used for access to information services.
> 
> 888telecom is a new trade name of TransLease International Ltd., who is based in the Republic of Ireland. TransLease International
> is an established and well known company who is active in domestic and international audiotext solutions since 1994.



Auf der Webseite gibts auch eine Kontakt-Telefonnummer. Der Firmenname gibt bei Google interessante Hits bei Antispam, einer zugeteilten Auskunftsnummer bei der RegTP, ausserdem sind die wohl Wap-Me Kunde.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

@TSCN 

danke für den Hinweis, registriert ist die Domain wie so  oft über GoDaddy  in USA...
der "Produktkatalog" ist [ironie] beeindruckend [/ironie]


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Haben ebenfalls Probleme mit dieser Tel.-Nr.... Was kann man tun? Wer hat Erfahrungen?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

wie kann ich diese nummer oder bzw. firma per e-mail kontakttieren ohne da nochmal anzurufen.wer kann mir helfen


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

DTMS hat ein "Qualitätsmanagement", das erreichst Du per mail unter qm(at)dtms.de - dort erfährst Du, wem die DTMS die Nummer zur Nutzung überlassen hat (nach Angabe deiner Kontaktdaten)

Ob das (noch?) diese Firma --> klick hier ist oder ob da (noch) ein Zusammenhang besteht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, weil der unregistrierte Gast dazu nichts weiter verlauten liess... 
Falls Du weitere Unterstützung brauchst, wären weitere Informationen sinnvoll, was besser klappt, wenn man angemeldet ist.


----------



## scotty64 (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Haben ebenfalls Probleme mit dieser Tel.-Nr.... Was kann man tun? Wer hat Erfahrungen?


Hallo

wir haben ebenfalls ein Problem mit dieser Rufnummer. In der Zeit von 2: 44 Uhr bis um 3:08 Uhr wurden bei uns 20 Verbindungen aufgezeichnet.  
 14.01.07 03:08   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:11 
 14.01.07 03:07   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:07   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:07   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:06   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:06   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:05   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:05   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:05   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:04   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:04   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:03   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:03   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 03:03   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 02:46   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:16 
 14.01.07 02:46   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 02:46   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 02:45   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 02:45   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
 14.01.07 02:44   01377375000 FON S0 1457 0:01 
(Auszug aus der Fritzbox)

Während eines Anrufes bei der Störungsstelle der Telekom wurde uns empfohlen eine Fangschaltung für ca 30€ die Woche zu beauftragen, um den Anrufer festzustellen. das seltsame an der ganzen Sache ist nun, das dieses alles ausgehende Anrufe sind, obwohl von uns keiner am Telefon war. Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen. 
Ich habe einen ISDN Anschluß von der Deutschen Telekom und einen DSL Anschluß von 1und1. An dem Telefonanschluß ist nur ein Telefon mi Schnur angeschlossen, kein Funktelefon.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Dialer? Gibt es irgendeinen Weg vom PC ans Telefon? (Ich verstehe dich eher so, als ob am ISDN nur das Telefon hängt, frage aber sicherheitshalber noch einmal)


----------



## scotty64 (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Richtig, die PCs hängen nur an DSL (Desktop mit Kabel, Notebook mit WLan). Es sind keine Modems und keine ISDN Karte vorhanden


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Was sagt denn die Frau M* vom "Qualitätsmanagement" der dtms dazu?
qm(at)dtms.de
Frag sie doch in ner mail mal nach dem Nutzer der Nummer *und ob dazu schon Beschwerden bekannt sind*.


----------



## scotty64 (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Ich habe leider noch keine Antwort, sobald ich die habe werde ich die hier bekannt geben


----------



## mrcoolj2 (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Genauso sieht es bei meiner Handyrechnung aus!
23:02:54 uhr 01379444xxx 00:07 1,275 €
23:03:02 uhr 01379444xxx 00:03 1,275 €
23:03:09 uhr 01379444xxx 00:02 1,275 €
23:03:17 uhr 01379444xxx 00:01 1,275 €
23:03:25 uhr 01379444xxx 00:01 1,275 €

und das 266 mal kosten 396 €

keine Ahnung woher.hab da schon geschlafen!!!!!


----------



## scotty64 (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Ich habe heute die Antwort von dtms bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX

für die Prüfung und gegebenenfalls Bekanntgabe des Service-Rufnummernbetreibers bitten wir um Übersendung der Telefonrechnung als Nachweis.

In Erwartung Ihrer Rückantwort verbleiben wir

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ich werde die Rechnung (kommt nächste Woche) einschicken und dann sehen wir mal weiter


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Hi ich hab auch ne Rechnung bekommen und wollte wissen ob das legal ist und ich bezahlen muss oder nicht?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe zwar nicht Probleme mit dieser nummer , sondern mit 018XX/7997999, wurde aber ebenfalls von 888telecom.net in rechnung gestellt.
Habe definitiv nichts mit diesem [ edit] verein zu tun, und rate allen denen esa ähnlich ergeht die aus der Luft gegriffenen Nutzungsabrechnungen keinesfalls zu bezahlen !!!!
Bei dieser [.......] geht es darum mit "Letzten Mahnungen" die Kunden (Opfer) einzuschüchtern un d zur Zahlung zu bewegen.
In meinem Fall habe ich das schreiben der Altpapierverwertung zugeführt, und bei erneutem Erhalt eines solchen schreibens , werde ich unterlassungsklage sowohl gegen 888telecom sowie auch gegen den Eintreiber diesews vereins netdebit erstatten.
Wenn jemand ähnliche erfahrungen hat, bitte hier posten !

Gruss

Christian

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (26 April 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Jetzt haben wir hier im Forum mehrere Opfer von 888telecom.net. Sie behaupten alle, nicht dort angerufen zu haben.

Wenn sich noch mehr Opfer melden, sollte man den Sachverhalt der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft mitteilen. Das riecht doch heftig nach einem Betrugsversuch!

Wuschel


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Habe auch eine Rechnung bekommen, allerdings sind es bei mir 1566 Verbindungen (Tausendfünfhundertsechsundsechzig!!)

Die Nummer wurde definitiv nicht angerufen. Die Anrufe waren meist Nachts zwischen 22 und 2 Uhr. In wenigen Fällen auch morgens gegen 10 oder mittags gegen 14 Uhr. Zu diesen Zeiten war definitiv niemand zu Hause und es hatte keiner Zugang zum Telefon. Wie ist das möglich (aus technischer Sicht. Gibt es Dialer die sich ins schnurlostelefon einnisten? wie auch immer soetwas funktioniern sollte...)
Interessant ist auch, dass die Nummer:
01377 375007 mit fünf folgenden Nullen oder mit 7 folgenden Nullen oder mit 8 folgenden Nullen oder auch nur mit 3 folgenden Nullen angewählt wurde!

Was jetzt tun?? Bezahlen?


----------



## dvill (26 April 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Zufällig von heute:

Urteil: Mobilfunkanbieter hat Beweislast bei Verbindungsabrechnung


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie ist das möglich...





Reducal schrieb:


> Geklärt habe ich sowas auch noch nicht erlebt aber das Phänomen an sich steht. Viele Leute behaupten, dass sie zu den Rufzeiten entweder gar nicht zu Hause waren oder niemals diese Nummern angerufen hätten.
> 
> Einen popeligen Dialer halte ich zwar generell für möglich aber im Zeitalter von DSL für eher unwahrscheinlich. Spekulativ kommt da für meine Begriffe eher eine technische Variante in Betracht, bei der eine Aufschaltung eine nicht bedeutende Rolle spielen könnte. Das Beste daran ist, dass man es nachträglich nicht beweisen kann.


Auf jeden Fall sollte man hier kämpfen und sich dabei von einem Anwalt, der was kann halt, vertreten lassen. Leider rennen die Telefonkunden, wenn sie sich in Eigenregie durchwurschteln wollen, in der Regel vor Wände bei den Telcos.


----------



## tele007 (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Hallo!

ich habe dasselbe Problem mit der 01377375000. An drei unterschiedlichen Tagen soll ich insgesamt über 300 mal angerufen haben. Ich habe so gerade eben eine email an die dtms AG geschickt und warte auf Antwort.

Hat sich bei einem von euch etwas neues ergeben?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Schreibe eine mail an dtms (und parallel an die Bundesnetzagentur), wer sich hinter der Nummer verbirgt ("wer ist der Dienstanbieter"). Musst aber deinen Namen & Anschrift angeben.
qm(at)dtms.de
rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

und bitte hier posten, wenn es ein Ergebnis gibt, gell scotty 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=181624#post181624


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Hallo,
habe auch eine nette Rechnung von 888Telecom. Ich habe zu einer Zeit,
wo ich auf der Landstraße war, vom Festnetz aus xxxxx8696954
angerufen, angeblich 8:33 = 13.3137. Rückfragen nur
über kostenpflichtige Hotline. Meine Rufnummer ist auch falsch
angegeben. 

Mieser Trick ....


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Hi,
ist wohl nicht ein Trick der Firma. Irgendjemand hat von einer
anderen Rufnummer aus ein heiße Nummer angerufen und als 
Rechnungsadresse Sie angegeben. Habe ich auch gerade und
versuche eine Inverssuche (natürlich gesperrt) über
eine Anzeige zu erzwingen ....


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2007)

*888 Telecom*

Hallo haben letzten monat 2 Rechnungen bekommen eine im wert von über 30 € und noch eine die noch höher ist....Ich und meine Familie sind sprachlos weil wir von dieser telefon gesellschaft nie was gehört haben und auf einmal 2 rechnungen im birefkasten lagen. haben im moment mit mehreren anbietern große probleme die rechnungen in mehreren hundert € bereich zugeschickt haben auch zu zeiten wo entweder alle geschlafen haben oder arbeiten bzw. in der schule waren. auch diverse smse haben wir bekommen mit erotik inhalt die wenn man sie öffnet schon viele euros kosten. haben auch schon den anwalt eingeschaltet....probleme dieser art haben wir im moment mit 888 Telecom, Telecom, Phone House  und mit anderen... was soll man noch tun gegen die anwälte dieser Firmen hat man alleine keine chance und das Geld für den anwalt kann man auch nicht bezahlen...Also hat irgendjemand vorschläge?

MfG
eine (höchstwahrscheinlich) [.......] Familie
_
Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*



gast schrieb:


> Hallo, wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?
> 
> Diese Nummer wurde von meinem Anschluß 20 Min. lang im Secundentakt angewählt!!! Aber nicht von mir!
> Wer kann helfen?




Ging mir letztes Jahr genauso. Angeblich habe ich von 2:20 bis 2:40 dort angerufen, was aber nicht sein kann! (Außerdem habe ich da noch ein Prepaid-Handy gehabt, mit dem ich keine Rechnungen erhalten kann!) Irgendwann erhielt ich sogar mehrere Schreiben von einem Inkasso-Unternehmen und einem Rechtsanwalt. Um ehrlich zu sein: ich habe diese Schreiben einfach ignoriert. Scheinbar mit Erfolg. Ich habe seit fast einem Jahr nichts mehr gehört. Man hat kein Mahnverfahren eingeleitet, keinen Titel erwirkt oder sonst was in der Art. Ist natürlich nicht korrekt zu warten, aber zur Not würde ich zu einem Anwalt gehen. Ist wahrscheinlich das Beste.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Hallo

vom meinem handy wurde diese nummer auch ein mal gewählt. 
nun bekomme ich jeden tag sexmails in denen steht ich soll da uhnd da anrufen um lauschen zu können.
jeden tag eine genau um 3 uhr.
was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Hallo,
musste heute mit erschrecken feststellen, das am 7.1.2008 57x innerhalb einer dreivierteltstunde zwischen 2 und 3Uhr diese Nummer angerufen wurde. Was kann man direkt jetzt machen, damit dies nicht gleich wieder geschieht? Die Fritzbox ist eigentlich so eingestellt, dass diese Nummern eigentlich gsperrt sind.

Gruß waendy


----------



## blowfish (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Fritzbox ist eigentlich so eingestellt, dass diese Nummern eigentlich gsperrt sind.



Mal ne Frage.
Kann denn eine Fritzbox eigentlich selbstständig eine Nummer wählen, oder ist es ein davorgeschalteter PC?
In deinem Fall, hast du ein WLAN? Könnte da vielleicht sich einer drüber eingewählt haben?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer kennt diese Nummer: 01377375000?*

Mahlzeit
weiß nicht ob es heir noch aktuell ist, aber habe gestern einen anruf von so einem inkasso undternehmen oder so was bekommen, genau wegen eben so einen anruf.
die dame sagte mir dann das sie mir schon mahnungen etc geschickt hätte, aber bei mir ist nichts angekommen, so sagte ich, dass sie mir die dinger nochmal schicken solle.
heute ist post im briefkasten von der firma da, mit rechnung etc.

wie ist das denn ebi den anderen von euch jetzt ausgegangen?

Gruß
Pascal


----------

